# American Rodsmiths vs. All others



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Can someone please give me some un-biased advise on the Rod market. I own 5 American Rodsmiths H3's and love them. Honestly thats all I know though. Since I started seriously fishing that's what I've used. Not real sure why I have stuck with them, but I have for the last 6 or 7 years with 0 complaints. I see so many post on this site stating the complete dominance of the Laguna and Waterloo rods over all the others that it got me to rethinking my choice. I understand that Laguna is a site sponsor and that Jode is a frequent visitor to the site and people are loyal to them. That's all great, but if I were to actually trash my rods and buy the Laguna's am I actually going to see any difference? If it is a truely superior rod than I would love to own one or five, but if its basically the same and everyone is just backing a sponsor (which I applaud) then maybe I'll stick with what I've got. No one in my area has the rods to check out for myself. Kind of trusting you guys. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

To add to his question...WHAT is it that makes them so preferred?


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

I like Laguna's because they put your name on them.


----------



## Packman (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm no expert, but have been fishing a long time. Below are my personal thoughts. I have owned the AR's, castaway's, several All-Stars, and the Falcon Cenderi TI($190 rod) before purchasing the Luguna. I gave all of them away except the Falcon(now my backup) after purchasing the Laguna. I definately prefer the Laguna over all of them. All you have to do is cast one a few times and you'll notice the difference right away, mainly in the weight and feel of the rods. The rods are far better quality. They are very light weight, but are strong to boot. I own the 6'6" Texas Wader II. I fish only with artificials. The rod is versatile enough to use with assassians, corky's, or superspooks. My previous rods would not work as well when using different size lures. They were either perfect for assassians but to flimsy for a large topwater, or stiff enough for a topwater but a little too stiff for assassians. It all depends on what your fishing with and for!


----------



## castaline (Jan 11, 2007)

TexSpec,
Hey man, All the rods mentioned here are good company's. We all make good products. I honestly believe you have to look for 3 different things. What material (USA) or china/japan , are the products made with, Are they made here in America, and if they carry a lifetime warranty or not. You can then make a decision. I would also look for a rod thet is affordable after your previous three questions have been answered. Whichever rod you buy, good luck and fish hard.

Sincerely,
Ruben 

God Bless


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

I have an ARS, AS & a CA, if I could, I would trade all three for another Laguna.


I also have a custom rod built by my buddy (Toddy Trout on 2cool) that is on a G Loomis IMX blank with titanium guides. Both the Todd Rodd and the Laguna are built w/superior craftsmanship, to the Jap/China made stuff. Built the way you want em. They are strong, durable, light weight and super sensitive and have a LIFETIME warranty. 

If you grind all day throwing topwaters or other big arti's you will be thankful to have a Laguna or Todd Rodd in you hands @ the end of the day.

They say Waterloo are just as good, and I would'nt be afraid to have a couple. I just like the idea of supporting TEXAS BOYS more than I do a sweat shop over in China because All Star and the rest of em are more worried about building and selling volume than they are a QUALITY product.

This is just my opinion and you know what they say about opinions.lol


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

As you can on my Avatar that I am sponsored by Lone Star Graphite and Dennis makes quality rods. Before Lone Star I had All Star and they had very good rods but when they sold out the quality of the rods went down. I have had the chance to fish with American Rodsmith, Laguna's, Castaway products and in my opinion you can not go wrong with any of them. They all have different grades of rods so the prices can be affordable for different customers. There are some rod builders that are sponsors at this site or have been a sponsor and their name are brought up on regular bases. They all use top of line rod blanks and guides ect. for their rods. Some use different colors, designs and some puts personalized emblems on their rods for their customers. There are people that like the rods that they have because of the type of public relations that a company presents when they are set up at different shows. 

So if you are happy with the rods that you have and you have no complaints about them, then stay with what you have. There is an old saying "If it is not broke don't fix it"


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

The very best rods I have had were the ones I built myself. ( before some SOB stole them).

Having some back ground in rod building, I looked at everyone's rods; Lonestar, Laguna and Waterloo. Each manufacturer had a rod I "REALLY" liked. Each of them built them the way I'd build mine. All 3 manufactures were very informative, knowlegable and friendly. 

As for rods, I carry rods like I carry golf clubs. All three of the guys have a different rod that I'd put in my bag.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I think your best bet, if you really want a change, is to call Waterloo and Laguna and arrange a demo. As far as I know...they will both mail you one to demo, or arrange to get one to you, through one of their pro staff guides that has a boat full, or meet you somewhere etc. I demo'ed both of their rods prior to buying and I loved them. Make sure you let them know what you will be fishing with, so they can send you a topwater rod, or a plastics rod, or both. They make good rods. I own 2 and am looking for the cash to get another.


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

i own a 2 kistler rods and i love them. i really never hear anybody talk about them. what do yall think about those compared to the lagunas or the higher end rods


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

I have fished most of the high end production rods in the course of my fishing career, when I was fishing money circuits on the freshwater scene I was semi sponsored by Diawa. Meaning I recieved a discount on product to fish Team Diawa product, the old All Stars before they got bought out and went high production where good. The main thing on a custom rod like laguna or waterloo is they are still a small company and take the time to set a rod up right and make sure that the spline is set right according to the guides, you get no twisting in the blank as it tries to roll over on you. One big way you can tell a high quality rod is to look at the cork in the handle, there is no filler in the cork to cover up small blemishes as there is no small blemishes.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

Which Rod you fish is is a matter of YOUR preference. If you can demo as metioned so much the better. I have a couple of Laguna's and they are great. But heck, even with the Laguna's I just got a Waterloo. I will probably also reach out and try a Kistler, G. Loomis and Lone Star. The biggest difference is WHAT YOU think about weight and sensitivity. All these rods are excellent and you can't go wrong with any of them. I clearly would not throw away any American Rodsmith H3's, but you should try some others. If any of your fishing buddies have different rods, that is another great way to test drive them.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Kistler is definately up there with Laguna and Waterloo, just not as popular on the Texas coast. Alot of bass pro's say that the Kistler LTA may be the most sensitive rod built. Its an extremely light rod, and its getting alot of recognition nationally in professional bass fishing. I love all of mine and I can definately tell the difference between the Kistler and any other rod I pick-up. They are extremely light and extremely sensitive.

Waterloo and Lugana are sweet rods also although I do not own a waterloo but fished about an hour with one. I do own 2 Laguna waders. I use them in saltwater, and they fit the bill nicely and I would never give them up. But I got to say those Kistler LTA rods are awesome.


----------



## Surfer (Dec 6, 2006)

I've said it before and had my *responses* deleted, so read it quick, it's not the rod so much as you.
Save your cash and keep the AR's.
Lagunas,Waterloo's, etc are great.........when you reach a certain level.......well.

It's the indian not the arrow..........you may now delete this Monty.


----------



## castaline (Jan 11, 2007)

One thing I am pround to say is that we are building the rods here in Houston, Texas USA. Let me say that again...USA. and one at a time as well. But besides one at a time....most importantly MADE IN THE USA. I think Waterloo, Laguna and a few others are doing the same, and I applaud them for that. I appreciate Brown Lures and Corkey's because of their American craftmanship. Just my opinion...

God Bless,
Ruben


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

*History of Allstar and American Rodsmith*

It started some 25 years ago! Morgan McCain started a rod company (Allstar Graphite Rods) back in Aberdeen on 290!

He was buying G Loomis blanks up north and was being placed on the back burner as far as shipping so uncle Robert went in with him and they hired an engineer from Berkeley rods named Tim!

Tim started making drawings of equipment that a rod manufacturing company would have if they weren't dependant on a certain blank manufacturer!

So.......as Tim would make the drawings of rod templates, cutters, ovens, etc.....I would wire the equipment to do what was required!

I wired all the D.C. drives, ovens and curers at Allstar rods! Then came a problem!

For reasons unknown, uncle Robert and Morgan left Allstar and started American Rodsmiths! Since then, Morgan has left and uncle Robert continues to run the business and has since moved his son into a management position after working his way up through the ranks!

His H-3 is the baddest on the block!


----------



## Indo China (Jul 25, 2006)

*Waterloo Rods*

Ok, I bought an HP Lite about 2 years ago after throwing a friend of mine's. I ordered one got in a month or so and loved it. I cannot tell you the difference from my All-Stars. So, I recently bought a boat and I intend to spend more time on the water, I ordered 2 Slam Mags at the boat show in Houston. Jimmy said I should have the next week I am excited. I will not look for another rod outside of the Waterloo line since I am happy with these.

I am also proud to say Jimmy is a friend and I knew him before Waterloo and if I use his product and sell it like its mine it helps him. Glad to do it.

Big Cuntry


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

I am looking for another rod to start using I am now useing calcutta's,before I was useing the American rodsmith,the titanuim I got wouldn't seat a curado so they replaced it after much debate,I took it to them they saw it with their own eyes and they replaced it with a CCA titanium rod and I used it 3 times and the eyes rusted out on it! My rods stay in my house in my room out of the weather,I gave up on American! I am debating going to Kistlers.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

First, all the rods mentioned above are top of the line (quality) manufactured rods. They are not truly custom built rods. Any rod you walk into a place and picked off the shelf is a manufactured rod, not custom.

A true custom built rod is one who's blank and components are chosen for a particular fishing situation with attention paid to preserving weight. Guide placement does not come from a chart. The guides are setup for a particular reel and line combo by performing Static Guide Placement with that reel and line and test casted to insure the ultimate setup. Handles are built to fit the fisherman's personal requirements and the rod may or may not have custom thread work to suit the new owner. 

With a true custom rod the customer gets a fishing platform that truly fits not only his or her physical requirements, and personal tastes, but the situation in which they intend to fish.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Every waterloo I have purchased was not on a shelf pre-made. I went to Waterloo in victoria, sat down with Jimmy, and laid out what I wanted. About 2-3 weeks later, it was ready. This is a lot different than going to Academy and buying one off the shelf.

They made it with the length, guides, custom wrap colors, grip configuration I requested, only after I had ordered it. I am not sure where you are getting your information, but the thought of paying this much for a rod that would be just off the shelf, is a little absurd, IMHO.


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Those of us in southeast Texas are truly blessed to have some great companies located in our area . . . AR, Laguna, Kistler, Lone Star, Waterloo, etc. With the $ a good rod cost nowadays, I'd go by the production facilities to have a face-to-face with them and demo their products. All of these folks are located within an hour or two of Houston.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok, you got the rod you wanted, and that's fine, but I doubl the rod was setup for a particular reel and I'm sure the guides were placed to their spec's (chart) and not setup specific. 

It's your money and as long as you feel you got what you paid for, then you truly got a good deal. All I'm saying is, it's not a true custom rod. It's a very very fine top of the line manufactured rod. 

After all, I had to wait for 2 months for a truck I ordered one time, but it was still a manufactured truck.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

There eye's don't rust that is 1 thing there custumer service is unheard of now a days there made by fisherman for fisherman.They do catch fish and are light enough to wade with all day.Iam sure there are other rods of real good quality out there I just like laguna mine take a pounding and are fished a whole lot so I guess my favorite rod is Laguna.There also made one at a time in Texas .


----------



## rtoler (Apr 9, 2006)

*Rods*

Rods are only as good as the fisherman makes it:-} I have seen my old buddy outfish my $200 Allstar with a $29 Berkley. But if you have some money to blow ($200), check out Cute-Rate's rod they make. It has a lifetime guarantee, as long as they stay in business....... I liked it the best out of all the rods. Loomis is maybe a little better. And yes there are a lot cheaper rods that feel pretty close at Academy but they don't have every little goody the more expensive rods have.


----------



## gwbluewave (Jul 22, 2005)

*Rod Eyes Staying in*

I am fed up with buying rods from Academy or other outlets because after about a year (just out of waranty) of hard fishing I keep having the eyes popping out of the guides even though they are supposed to be "fugi" guides. I would like for someone to tell who makes a rod that will hold up to decent saltwater fishing pressure and that the guides will stay together. I through exclusely braided line and will not change but I have to get a rod that will stay together. My $99 rods (Allstar, Castaway and Falcon's) are not getting the job done. Please help!!!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Best rod I ever owned was a American Rodsmith with a Curado SF attached to it. It's soul rest somewhere in West Bay in the gut at Greens Cut. To this day I get sick to my stomach thinking about it. Now I have to just settle for what I can afford. I'm not knocking other rods at all. I checked out the Lagunas at the boat show and I think they are top knotch if not the *best* quality rod that money can buy. But I never owned one and I can't honestly speak no futher on it. I've also have checked out Kistler, G. Loomis and Lone Stars and they seem to be ok. Then again I've never owned one. But for now until my pocket book gets thicker I'm gonna have to stick with whats been working for me. Castaway SLX 3 ASRW65L But!....For the record I've been told by some the best fishermen I've ever known that once you go Luguna there's no going back! Hope this don't offend anyone. Just giving my honest opion.


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

deke said:


> "There are people that like the rods that they have because of the type of public relations that a company presents when they are set up at different shows"
> 
> That is called sales and marketing, LOL. Or did I miss understand (it is Friday and I have had a longggg crappy day,lol) and are we talking about something else I'm missing? But I don't know many fisherman that buy a product as expensive as a custom built rod that buys it becuase they liked the banner or the smile of the sales person? Bells and whistles can get your attention, but the product needs to sell itself, IMO. Most people I know research thier purchases before commiting that kind of money, from my experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

I bought my last Castaway Rod, brand new, from my former tournament director, SB, for $25.00. If one had gone to a store and bought the same one, it would have cost him/her, $129.95 +. I found out that I pd $6.00 too much for it. China's selling price for that rod was $19.00..............what a mark up. If U have the bucks to spend on a high priced rod,or reel, go for it. What ever I buy and it suits "me alone", I'll be satisfied w/ it. Matter of fact, a good ole US suits me!!! I'm the only one I have to impress. It all boils down to two things....What you feel comfortable w/ and how many of those All Mighty Dollar's U want to part w/. I'm poor , I have to think "affordability" first, and get on my knees in front of the ole' lady second!!!!


----------



## dPop (Aug 20, 2004)

All the companies previously mentioned all make good rods. Its all about finding one that feels good to you. If you like it go with it. If you have been using the H3's from AR then you might take a look at the H&H Backcountry 6'9" Kevlar. H&H is another rod made here in Houston and they carry a lifetime warranty, where if you break one its a $30 relacement. We carry them at Gander Mountain as well as many of the others mentioned. Take a look at them all and when you find one you like go with it. 

Pop


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

I have at least one of each. I have many, many rods collecting dust, but I use the Leguna and Texas Tackle Factory (TTF) rods daily. I have two Leguna's [$200.00] and seven TTF's [two for $88.00] We had this discussion in my boat the other day when I was asked why I spent $200.00 on a Laguna, but yet I'm always fishing with the TTF. I never thought of it, but they were right, I do seem to pick up the TTF most of the time. My rods have the same reels on them so that is not a factor. For the record I do like the Laguna.


----------



## seachaser05 (Jan 30, 2006)

Ed Matthews said:


> I bought my last Castaway Rod, brand new, from my former tournament director, SB, for $25.00. If one had gone to a store and bought the same one, it would have cost him/her, $129.95 +. I found out that I pd $6.00 too much for it. China's selling price for that rod was $19.00..............what a mark up. If U have the bucks to spend on a high priced rod,or reel, go for it. What ever I buy and it suits "me alone", I'll be satisfied w/ it. Matter of fact, a good ole US suits me!!! I'm the only one I have to impress. It all boils down to two things....What you feel comfortable w/ and how many of those All Mighty Dollar's U want to part w/. *I'm poor , I have to think "affordability" first, and get on my knees in front of the ole' lady second!!!!*


LOL Isn't married life grand!!!!


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Just ask the company if there blanks are made in China.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Marsh Rat Rods in Alvin will sit down with you and build a rod exactly the way you want. They are about 1/2 the cost of the Laguna and Waterloo. He will also do rod repair and can add recoil guides to your old rods for about $50. I like his rods alot. I also fish with the TTF Supreme Series rods as well. I know they are made in China but it is a nice blank. I would imagine at least one component on every rod is from outside the USA.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

Its gonna be hard to go fishing with out using something that is made in China. LOL.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I'm not an expert or quailified judge on tackle....But I can tell you that after spending almost a grand on so called custom rods for my wife and I and finding Bitter disappointment we now have 2 matching AR H3s.

Thanks Santa!! (Harbormaster)......We love em!!

Chief & Robs

and a special thanks to Mike and Jeff for the Tackle Box starter kits and Artis


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Most top end rods*

Most top end rods are made in the US.
Some of the $40 academy type of rods are made overseas.

So in this discussion the overseas/overseas thing doesn't apply.

I bet about 75% of this board use a $50 or less rod.
That's the reason the china rods are brought in.

How many used classics for years?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Lot of twists on this thread! I agree that most "top end" rods that are used here in Tx are assembled in the U.S. As others have said, components from all over...wrapping thread from Germany, cork from Portugal, guides/reel seats from Japan, etc. Are American made blanks better? Opinions vary on that. I do think it's cool that there are alot of fine rod companies here in Texas. A "custom" rod certainly means different things to different people. Anyone have a problem putting a Chronarch on their American made rod? The line is definitely getting blurry! Jerry


----------



## johnnyinhouston (Mar 25, 2005)

*StickemRods*

Anything wrong with the Stickem Rods? They are a sponsor and yet I don't read much positive there. I know they don't cost $200.00 each, but are they in a class with the foreign made Castaways? All I read about here are BillyStix, Lagunas, American Rodsmith, Lone Star, and other expensive rods. Do they have to be expensive to be good? Is it like golf and it has to be a Ping to be a good putter? Or is it just feel and preference. I had a Saltwater Series Castaway that I have had for several years and I bought an AllStar drom Academy last year for $39 or $49 and I like it better than the Castaway. I throw jigheads, assassins, sand eels predominantly. I use Curado 200 and just got a Calcutta TE 200GT for Christmas. Any responses?? I am all ears, as I need 2 more rods.


----------



## algoa (Sep 12, 2006)

how about a kistler rod any opions about that one?


----------



## Piggy (Nov 19, 2005)

I am amazed at how many people insist thier rod be "American Made" yet also insist on Japanese eyes and guides (i.e., Fuji), excellent cork (i.e., from Porteugal) and will most definetly put a foreign made reel on it (i.e., Japanese). Most likely, they'll want a blank that's "Made in America"...but whose "American" manufacturer is probably a Japanese subsidiary.

Of course, to some of these people, if it comes from China, then it must automatically be flawed. No reason given. 

I say, take another look! Some of these rods I'm seeing from China are top Quality with a level of finish and detailing that you can't find in the United States at anything approaching thier price. For example, have any of you checked out the new Powell Bass Rods? Read the review on Tackle Tour? Acually thrown one? They are great rods and probably impossible to produce in the US or Japan because of all the labor involved.


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

To me, if money was no concern, then Waterloo is in a class by itself.
*TRUE TITANIUM *guides (not plated) are on the HP Slam.
Burns is coming out with a "working class" rod that will be competitive with others on the market.
But...dollar for dollar, quality, and reputation.......Waterloo is the "bomb"!


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

Someone explain to me why these titanium guides are like "gold" on these rods...please. Why this type of metal is used on some rods etc. thanx


----------



## Jake Reaves (Oct 1, 2004)

Ed Matthews said:


> Someone explain to me why these titanium guides are like "gold" on these rods...please. Why this type of metal is used on some rods etc. thanx


Titanium is Light and Strong...


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

algoa said:


> how about a kistler rod any opions about that one?


Great rod IMO I own 2 of them and I love them. The sensitivity is amazing and there great saltwater and freshwater rods. And the plus is that they arent super expensive.


----------



## Weigh Master (Jan 15, 2006)

OK.thanx


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*How funny....*



Piggy said:


> I am amazed at how many people insist thier rod be "American Made" yet also insist on Japanese eyes and guides (i.e., Fuji), excellent cork (i.e., from Porteugal) and will most definetly put a foreign made reel on it (i.e., Japanese). Most likely, they'll want a blank that's "Made in America"...but whose "American" manufacturer is probably a Japanese subsidiary.
> 
> Of course, to some of these people, if it comes from China, then it must automatically be flawed. No reason given.
> 
> I say, take another look! Some of these rods I'm seeing from China are top Quality with a level of finish and detailing that you can't find in the United States at anything approaching thier price. For example, have any of you checked out the new Powell Bass Rods? Read the review on Tackle Tour? Acually thrown one? They are great rods and probably impossible to produce in the US or Japan because of all the labor involved.


Okay this is funny... FYI almost all cork 90% is produced from Portugal, not as you spelled it Porteugal...Lol...The other countries include Algeria, Spain, Morocco, France, Italy and Tunisia. Just an FYI....

I once heard someone say "one shouldn't speak what they no nothing about"

Can't we all just go fishing...lol...


----------



## GrooveDog (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm not gonna get caught up in the hype....I have several old allstars, and a couple home built from Loomis blanks that have caught hundreds, and hundreds, and hundreds of fish.....and I don't need my name on my rod, I know who it belongs to...lol

Believe me a $49 allstar from Academy will catch all the fish you care to clean....lol

But...it's your money boys, do as you please


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

seachaser05 said:


> There are people that like the rods that they have because of the type of public relations that a company presents when they are set up at different shows.


you said more than a mouthful, there, Capt. Nothing like jumping down someone's throat because they are 2coolers at the Houston show. There's real marketing genius at it's finest. On the Ball NOT!


----------



## JWS (Jan 28, 2007)

i fished with ugly stiks for years. last yr i bought my first ARS rod (11ft) and fell in love with it. you cant beat the price for the quality of the rod. great action as well. i bought another one (8ft boat) a month later and just bought 2 more last week. gettin stocked up for when the drum start running and some spring time shark fishing.


----------



## Badhabit (May 20, 2004)

Mont said:


> you said more than a mouthful, there, Capt. Nothing like jumping down someone's throat because they are 2coolers at the Houston show. There's real marketing genius at it's finest. On the Ball NOT!


LMFAO...... Spewed Busch everywhere, the dog is licking it up......lol


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

good doggy!


----------



## castaline (Jan 11, 2007)

I like the post earlier......Lets just fish...!!!!!!!!! Buy what you can afford, and lets go back to the roots of enjoying to fish......whichever rod you use, I hope you catch alot of fish and whatever you keep, eat it! 

God bless,
Ruben


----------



## Piggy (Nov 19, 2005)

GetEmGot said:


> Okay this is funny... FYI almost all cork 90% is produced from Portugal, not as you spelled it Porteugal...Lol...The other countries include Algeria, Spain, Morocco, France, Italy and Tunisia. Just an FYI....
> 
> I once heard someone say "one shouldn't speak what they no nothing about"
> 
> Can't we all just go fishing...lol...


O.K...why don't we get some very knowledgeable and objective people to evaluate a favorite rod - a rod considered one of the best on this coast? Why not pack up one of these rods and send it to Tackle Tour and tell them how you might want it compared - and against what other fishing rod options. I'm sure they would agree, and they have staff situated all over the country, so I can't imagine that someone who wasn't knowledgeable about our style of fishing wouldn't be willing to give it a go.

Piggy


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Guys I know an old man that cuts cane poles down at the marsh! Grown in the good old USA! LOL


----------



## Mike B Fishin (Aug 11, 2006)

algoa said:


> how about a kistler rod any opions about that one?


Most of Kistler's rods are designed for bass fishing and they have a good following in the bass market. I hear they are designing a new line of light saltwater/inshore rods. If they are as good as their bass rods, the other companies better look out.

I have a Kistler Graphite Plus 6'9" med. that weighs 3.6 oz. 
My G Loomis GLX 6'8" med. light. weighs 4.1 oz. 
The Kistler cost 129.00 the Loomis cost 345.00. 
The Kistler is just as sensitive, lighter and stronger.
Kistler's He LTA rod cost 220.00 and is even lighter.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Give the Laguna med/light 7' Spincast with a Shimano Stella 3000FB and Braided line a test drive and you'll never want to pick up another Inshore combo. It's not the most exspensive setup I own but it's heads above the rest. And really pulls a head of the pack with a slow winter bite!!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

i got the ars wsl titanium 6,5 cant beat it


----------



## littlejohnbass (Jan 15, 2006)

TexSpec said:


> Can someone please give me some un-biased advise on the Rod market. I own 5 American Rodsmiths H3's and love them. Honestly thats all I know though. Since I started seriously fishing that's what I've used. Not real sure why I have stuck with them, but I have for the last 6 or 7 years with 0 complaints. I see so many post on this site stating the complete dominance of the Laguna and Waterloo rods over all the others that it got me to rethinking my choice. I understand that Laguna is a site sponsor and that Jode is a frequent visitor to the site and people are loyal to them. That's all great, but if I were to actually trash my rods and buy the Laguna's am I actually going to see any difference? If it is a truely superior rod than I would love to own one or five, but if its basically the same and everyone is just backing a sponsor (which I applaud) then maybe I'll stick with what I've got. No one in my area has the rods to check out for myself. Kind of trusting you guys. Thanks in advance for the help.


This is an unbiased opinion because I do not own either American Rodsmith H3 or Lagunas. I have thought about purchasing a Laguna in the past because I have fished with them out of a friends boat. I went to Marburgers awhile back and I personally do not like the FEEL in my hand the way the American Rodsmith H3 felt but I like the feel and the look of the Laguna. I personally for my style and type of fishing (BASS FISHING) choose to have Billy with BillyStix Custom fishing rods build my rods. Hope this helps.


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

deke said:


> Surfer posted,
> , "it's not the rod so much as you."
> d4, actaully the eyes are placed in positions that they found worked best for the reels that most of us use on the coast. They didn't come from some manual. IMO, a rod built by hand, wether it is on rack, or not is a custom rod. The Lagunas are made for a cretain type of fishing. The blank, and it's components are chosen for that, and it is hand made. IMO That is a custon rod for the type of fishing we do here inshore on the coast.


Deke, enjoyed your post to this thread, but I am sure the guides are placed on all the rods based on a particular blanks, length, line, and lure spec's. and every rod built on that particular blank are placed at the same measured intervals. I have built many many popping rods on the same blank from the same manufacture and can tell you that none had the same exact flex characteristics and because of each blanks own flex characteristics, the optimal guide spacing for that particular blank was different.

I won't even go into the setup for guide placement on spinning rods ( Butt guide based on reels spool diam, guide placement in relation to reels spindle angle... just to mention a few).

It's all the things as such that set a true custom built rod apart from a very fine top of the line manufactured rod.


----------



## tcountz (Apr 3, 2006)

Every major rod builder has a line of inexpensive rods built overseas. These rods cost them probably less than $20. Academy will not carry a high-end rod so to get in to their stores the rod makers have to carry a cheaper line of rods. A rod is your connection to the fish. An old man told me years ago that if you had a limited budget spend your money on a really good rod and put a cheaper reel on it. I'm sure that all of the mentioned rods are good I just happen to be sponsored by Castaway and am more than pleased with their rods. I could probably be on any of the other rods pro-staff but Castaway takes great care of my needs and and has for years. The rod that I use is a 6ft 2in HG40 Titanium Twister med.light. It weighs 3oz and handles anything that I have ever hooked up with. The blank has a very sensitive feel which is extremely important in the winter and summer when the bite is very subtile. Castaway's high end blanks are made in Oklahoma by Shakara. If all that you have ever used is a less expensive rod then you should never try a light sensitive one because you will have to have it. In fishing we need to do everything that we can to get an edge on the fish and a sensitive rod helps to get you that edge. I'm now trying an HG40 6 2 Twister with what I call a Skeleton handle on it that weighs 2.8 oz. This rod coupled with a Curado 100D weighs less than 8 oz. A lighter rig puts less stress on your wrist, arm, shoulder, and back in a day of fishing and when you multiply that times 220 day a year on the water it adds up to less wear and tear on your body. If you are in the market for a new rod try one of Castaway's HG40 Titaniums and compare it to the others. You just might like it.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

I have read all the replies and still there is no answer. Maybe a side by side comparison is what I was looking for. All I got is a bunch of "because it's the best", "because its the bomb", " its all American ". What makes them better? Comparable rods of equal length and action and same reel: Does Laguna throw farther, lighter, stronger, or is it about personal taste. Ford vs. Chevy. They need a Consumers Reports for rods.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Texspec*

Where are you located? I will give you a demo and then you make your consumer report. I will give you a few to demo based on what you are looking for and that can be your unbiased answer.

How does that sound.

Jode


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Beaumont/Port Arthur area. Would love to take a test drive. The only problem I have is what to do with all those AR stickers on my new boat if I like them.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Logistics...*

Do you ever get to Houston.... ? Let me see if I have anyone down that way that can get you some rods to test...

There's all options on stickers!!!

J


----------



## Harold Ray (May 28, 2006)

To everyone who wants to get rid of their American Rodsmith rods and all those other brands so you can get Lagunas, just send all of the unwanted rods to me. I run an unwanted rod rescue and will guarantee I will give them a good and loving home! 

My address is below.

Ray

P.S.

Seriously, I have ARs and about 3 other brands; all have worked well for me. The only reason I ended up with the others rather than Laguna is I never made it through Hempstead to check them out. I had planned to do that, but never made it through at a convenient time. I'm sure somewhere along I will get one or more, *especially if Jode offers me several to try out for a year or two!.*


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Texspec*

Will you PM me your phone number?

Tks

Jode


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes I do go to Houston some. Have a friend in the Deer Park area. Current setups are: 50mg with 6'5" H3 for Topwaters 90% of what I use. 2 Calais with 6'9" H3 for Corkies and Tails. What do you recommend for those purposes.


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*3 rods..*

I'll bring 3 rods... a TWI a TWII and a Topwater Light. The TW's are 6'6" and the TWL is a 6'9".

It's really all personal when you get to this caliber of rod so I won't make a recommendation and let you be the judge.

I will tell you personally I throw the TWI day in and day out... now if I am on CORKY's exclusively I will take the TWII. I love the 6'9" and TWI for tails.

Please let me know when you are heading this way and I will meet you somewhere.

Looking forward to it.

Jode


----------



## drew colvard (Apr 14, 2006)

I agree with Mike B. If Trey Kistler develops a saltwater line, look out. I too have owned a variety of rods over the years from the top to the bottom of the price range and none of them compare to my Helium LTA.


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

The only other high end rod I have tried was Kistler. Had a real run in with the owner over a warranty problem. Had all of my rods and tackle stolen and went with 5 new high end Kistlers. Good rods, but terrible customer service.


----------



## 30+ (Dec 30, 2006)

Well I have owned alot of rods from the lower end to the higher price range .I used to use a falcon coastal until I got my hands on a laguna rod. Now I have 2 of them I looked at the waterloo also very nice rods but I just liked the Laguna more for the fishing that I do which is alot of wadefishing very light and never had any problems with the rods. My father had a American rodsmith rod and liked it alot until he set the hook on a nice trout and the thing snaped like a stick . He took it back to the place he bought it from a local tackle store and they told him they were having trouble with the company backing the rods. We sent it back to them and we never heard another word from the company again . I know if I every had a problem with my Laguna rods I could call Jode and they would stand behind the warantine with no problem and I'm sure that Jimmy at waterloo would do the same also. That is just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Deke,

If you are talking about my post and the quote of adding recoil guides for around $50.00, call him yourself. I don't know who he gets them from, but they do recoil.


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

I'd really like to here what some of the pros have to say.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

I have had several different rods and am currently waiting on my Laguna. I went with Laguna because of the way it felt in my hand, the weight and customer service (Jode is awesome to talk to about fishing). Above all, I wanted a lightweight quality rod that I could grind it out with all day; I think Laguna is the ticket for that...
I had one of the original Allstars and still have several of them, as do several of my family members. I've also had use Alex3's G-Loomis, several Falcons, Castaways and several other lower end rods. I'm currently throwing a $69 Castaway Alex3 got me at Academy and am enjoying the action I am getting, but still can't wait for my Laguna.
At the end of the day its about personal preference. I don't think anyone on this site buys tackle as a status symbol; I know I certainly don't. I always try to buy the best quality because fishing the Texas coast takes its toll on our gear.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Longhorn said:


> Deke,
> 
> If you are talking about my post and the quote of adding recoil guides for around $50.00, call him yourself. I don't know who he gets them from, but they do recoil.


Deke,

Are you stirring again?

Step away from the keyboard, and go take a Double dose of your Prozac.

If the Prozac isn't helping, you may need to do a little "Chiefin"


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

Rec's cost somewhere between 5.00 and 8.00 depending on the size guide. American Tackle's version is a bit cheaper.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

dennis_99 said:


> (Jode is awesome to talk to about fishing)


This is one of the best(or should I say funniest) Posts I have read in a very,very long time.....


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Where did Deke's post go? It was there for a minute and now it's gone.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

deke said:


> Longhorn, I have a good friend that just orders several of his rods and likes them, and him for that matter. I just know what the REC guides cost, retail and in bulk, builders cost. They average about $5 a piece, so with 8 guides on the rod you are looking at $40 without shipping, and labor to put them on. If he is doing it for that then that is a awsome deal, to say the least, and I have a couple rods I would like him to do.
> 
> "This is one of the best Posts I have read in a very,very long time.....
> 
> ...


Sounds like stirring to me...you need to give me a call...I got something funny to tell you.


----------



## Waterloo (Oct 17, 2005)

You have plenty of info flying every which way! Just let me know where and when you would like me to send you a demo! Shoot me a shipping address!Jimmy


TexSpec said:


> Can someone please give me some un-biased advise on the Rod market. I own 5 American Rodsmiths H3's and love them. Honestly thats all I know though. Since I started seriously fishing that's what I've used. Not real sure why I have stuck with them, but I have for the last 6 or 7 years with 0 complaints. I see so many post on this site stating the complete dominance of the Laguna and Waterloo rods over all the others that it got me to rethinking my choice. I understand that Laguna is a site sponsor and that Jode is a frequent visitor to the site and people are loyal to them. That's all great, but if I were to actually trash my rods and buy the Laguna's am I actually going to see any difference? If it is a truely superior rod than I would love to own one or five, but if its basically the same and everyone is just backing a sponsor (which I applaud) then maybe I'll stick with what I've got. No one in my area has the rods to check out for myself. Kind of trusting you guys. Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

There's no silver bullets for this fellas. And personally, lots of pros use all of these rods. Furthermore, 99% of the pros will tell you that the rods they get for free are the best ones. They would be fools not too.

So I think the best thing to do, is arrange a demo. I can tell you why I love my high dollar rods, but the next guys answer may be totally different. And guess what? Both are correct. Get out there and fish a few to see!


----------



## castaline (Jan 11, 2007)

FYI....Those of you should take a look at the New 2007 Corkey Rod from Lone Star. 
A bit less expensive than some other rods with a lifetime warranty. There are only a limited number of rods for 2007. 

God Bless.
Ruben


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Deke*



deke said:


> "Where did Deke's post go? It was there for a minute and now it's gone."
> 
> Longhorn, I don't know?
> 
> ...


Yeah, I think you like stirrin the pot there...


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

deke said:


> "Where did Deke's post go? It was there for a minute and now it's gone."
> 
> Longhorn, I don't know?
> 
> ...


deke FTW!!!!


----------



## CaptPick (Apr 1, 2006)

Both Jeff and Danny are personal friends of mine so I do lean more towards the Lagunas, but they would be the first to tell you that Waterloo makes a fine product. The thing to do is to try out several of the high end rods and decide for yourself which one feels right for you. Everyone has differant taste so whats good for me may not be right for you. Another thing to take into consideration is the customer service. I have learned in my personal experiance that the so called lifetime warrenty means absolutly nothing and they try to fing loopholes so that they do not have to honor that warrenty. I can say that the Neu brothers are the nicest couple of guys you would ever want to meet and they will bend over backwards to make you happy. I have seen them break rods in half because of a minor blimmish, and build that customer a new one. They live to make their customers happy because they want the repeat business.


----------



## castaline (Jan 11, 2007)

ropicker...You are correct. Hopefully whichever rod you buy has it in writing like we do.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Getem, I was not trying to stir the pot, I just disagreed with what was posted based on what I know about the price of the components, thats all. Now in a past life you may have been right,lol, but I have changed my ways and I am in rehab for that. LOL BUt seriously it wasn't meant to offend him at all. And I'm pretty sure Longhorn isn't upset with me, so why is anyone else? He replyed, then I explained myself? Don't see any stirring in that.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

deke said:


> Getem, I was not trying to stir the pot, I just disagreed with what was posted based on what I know about the price of the components, thats all. Now in a past life you may have been right,lol, but I have changed my ways and I am in rehab for that. LOL BUt seriously it wasn't meant to offend him at all. And I'm pretty sure Longhorn isn't upset with me, so why is anyone else? He replyed, then I explained myself? Don't see any stirring in that.


Sounds like the Prozac is finally kickin' in


----------



## GetEmGot (Nov 30, 2004)

*Lol...*

I was just playing, maybe I should go in timeout!lol



deke said:


> Getem, I was not trying to stir the pot, I just disagreed with what was posted based on what I know about the price of the components, thats all. Now in a past life you may have been right,lol, but I have changed my ways and I am in rehab for that. LOL BUt seriously it wasn't meant to offend him at all. And I'm pretty sure Longhorn isn't upset with me, so why is anyone else? He replyed, then I explained myself? Don't see any stirring in that.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

I guess I don't get the humor. Maybe after more time on the site I will learn. I personally don't care what he thinks or says. I was told by the man who builds the rods that he charges around $50 to put recoil guides on rods. This is really not important to the person who posted so the question looking for legitimate answers.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

Guys, they all make great rods, *I believe it is the service after* and if they stand behind thier rod! This what make the diff. Capt. Donk


----------



## Stickemfisherman (May 6, 2006)

Your right! Service is the most important part of any business. You shouldn't have to brag about the rods you make let them sell themselves.

No names here but if you research posts by certain people they only talk about one rod company. There is three or four of them and they are part owners.(They are the ones with all the knowledge on rod building) Do some research on old posts you will find out what I'm talking about.

So as far as unbiased opinions you may get a few. One of them speciffically loves to make his company look terrible.

Go to Marburgers if you want to check us out! or Visit www.stickemrods.com!
Dont believe the hype! Put the rod in your hand which ever company you are interested in at the time.

Don't you kick the tires before buying a new truck? do the same with a rod purchase.



POCO LOCO said:


> Guys, they all make great rods, *I believe it is the service after* and if they stand behind thier rod! This what make the diff. Capt. Donk


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Sapm Can Lol*

I think this post needs a big can o spam LOL

Gotta love rod posts.


----------



## TexasDux (May 21, 2004)

Which rods at the show last yr did the anchor test? One of them went *SNAP!*


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Pat P said:


> Which rods at the show last yr did the anchor test? One of them went *SNAP!*


What are you talking about?..

Let's hear all about it.....

My schedule is clear for the rest of the day. Fire away.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

They busted one at the Houston show this year also. But then again, I thought rods were meant to catch fish, not anchors.


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

Just get a Lightning Rod and be done with it. LOL 

My 2¢. I throw a Laguna 6'6" TWII and a 7ft Med Classic Laguna. I love them both. I use the 7ft for tail's mostly and the TWII for everything. I previously threw ARS and All-Star. But speaking of service, one of my lagunas had a run in with the low roof of our bayhouse. The folks at Laguna took care of me to say the least. Good people, Great product.


----------



## fishedz (Sep 5, 2004)

How many of you cowboys actually snapped, broke, damaged, ripped guides or inserts off fishing with a fish on the other end ? Most failures I have seen on any rod of any quality is from user error not from fish abuse.


----------



## woodducks (Aug 27, 2005)

*Just picked up two rods to demo*

Went over and talked to jobe at his office set me up with two rod to test drive for the weekend . A texas wader II and a topwater light will post my report monday . it is pretty cool that Laguna will let you demo there rods before you purchase to make sure you get what you want ........


----------



## ben rutledge (Jan 27, 2007)

I fish a Loomis 7' IMX Fast Action. PERIOD !


Buy the best and you wont be depressed. !


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

ben rutledge said:


> I fish a Loomis 7' IMX Fast Action. PERIOD !
> 
> Buy the best and you wont be depressed. !


Noted for the Record.


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

shhheeesshhh wasn't this thread locked? It just keeps coming back to life


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

vBulletin MessageYou must spread some Reputation around before giving it to jabx1962 again.
​


----------



## fecoop (Feb 3, 2006)

I dunno about bias but I met the owner of a rodsmiths & he is a jackass. Give away his rods I win @ tourns. for door prizes away. Castawaway good durable rod.!! But for 
real sensetivity ,waterloo can't be beat. If fishing is your thing call Jimmy Burns @3615730300 and talk about qualiaty fishing rods....No I'm not sponsored by Waterloo!!!!


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Regarding American Rodsmiths, I heard from someone that all their rods are imports now, so much for custom built rods in the good OLE USA!! Maybe once they snap in half, you can use them as chopsticks..I would definitely look else where for a good custom rod that can actually say they are built in the USA!!!


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

You should also look at who owns the company and is that person supportive of fishermen or in it for the money.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

They say Waterloo are just as good, and I would'nt be afraid to have a couple. are more worried about building and selling volume than they are a QUALITY product.I just like the idea of supporting TEXAS BOYS more than I do a sweat shop over in China because All Star and the rest of em

]I have purchased 2 Waterloo rods working on #3 and am very much pleased with them..Jimmy Burns at waterloo is a great person to deal with....Sportsman's Wharehouse now carries waterloos in a wide selection. These rods are made in tx. and believe it or not ......G-Loomis blanks are what is used for all of Waterloo rods....Good Fishing!!


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

*Rods*

Waterloo does not use gloomis blanks! They make good rods just not on gloomis blanks. American Rodsmiths rods are all made overseas and they only carry a 90 day warranty so do yourself a favor and look elsewhere when deciding which rod to buy. Laguna, Waterloo, Castaway and Lone Star are all good rod companies that make rods in the U.S. so please support these companies.


----------



## Mcast06 (Apr 13, 2006)

Don't Forget About H&H Rods out of Houston, also a really good company who makes rods here in TX.


----------



## rolinda (Jun 7, 2006)

I have been reading all of the comments and they are all great. I see the talk about China rods. Has any one looked where their reels are made?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

OH NO, ROD WARS............AGAIN!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

yes in lightnes and strength and the availability to work the lure good my dog loves it to...........


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

*not 2 burst yalls bubble or n e thing but i am a laguna man all the way*


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

young gun08 thanks for backing me up i thought i was all alone here


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

best i've ever used yet


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

I know they are the best I think anyway


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

light and durable is how i like them i have a texas waser 2 and a topwater light both handle very well


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

yep on any lure they do well and no matter the fish


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

the only thing it doesnt handle well on is a big black tip. hooked him in greens and snapped it in half...lmao


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

and i was lucky i had a second rod!....u been down 2 baffin lately?


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

No I went in febuary but thats the last time


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

o we are hedin out 2morrow erly 2 jerk sum lip out thare


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

good luck watch out for sharks and rays if you wade there are tons of them don't forget your corkys those are killer


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

id much rather go topwater than corky even tho both kill'em 

1. more action
2. i have no patience


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

you are like me with hunting no patience


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

haha i jus mess around w/ my chocolate lab wen im duck huntin and the action is low


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

she goes fishing only when the whole family goes, we trained her to hunt but she is 7 so all she does know is sleep on the couch or my bed


----------



## young_gun08 (May 30, 2007)

ya we are looking for a female to breed our chocolate with


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hate to burst the bubble, Morgan McCain and Johnny Schulte started Allstar Graphite rods back off Tanner road and Gessner back in 1984, Uncle rRobert was just a softball buddy of Morgans, Then along came Billy Kistler, Ray Putney and Ray Henserling along with Morgan over at Aberdeen and 290. Billy Kistler sold his part out and started Castaway Graphite Rods. Morgan and the two Rays parted ways and thats when The Crawfords came in with thier money and bought the business, Morgan was run out of the business and thats when he convinced Robert to fund American Rodsmiths, Morgan was run out of American Rodsmiths for the same reason as he was out of Allstar. Rodsmiths was a dog of a company until the group from Castaway came in and picked it up out of the dirt and put it on the map, now that they are gone it is on it's way down again. 95% of the rods are built in china even your bad to the bone rods.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

I think garret schere just got the management position staright out of college, he has no idea how to build a rod.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Super Dave said:


> You should also look at who owns the company and is that person supportive of fishermen or in it for the money.


Huh? Companies are in business to make money, IMO there is not one rod company mentioned in this thread that would not love to have success with their rods.  If they can make more money by getting their rods into large sporting goods stores, they most likely do what they can to meet the demand for those rods no matter where they are built.


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*Rods*

This is just my oppion I have owened Allstar, castaway,american rodsmith, H&H and now Laguna. All these are all great rods . The reasons I have switched now, are I like to keep my money in the USA , plus warrenty , I know that Josh at H&H makes a great Rod and backs it up , So does Laguna Plus the are made right here in texas , My only problem is that when American Rodsmith came out with there H3 rods that i paid 225.00 that are made in china they told me that they had a lifetime warranty , I had a problem with one the reelseat nut broke and I took it back they told me that now they only offer a 90 day warrenty , on these $225 rods , well I still have the last H3 i own for sale , I have also heard that waterloo makes a great rod and stand behind them and they are made here..... Laguna are in my boat now . and H&H.... just my .02


----------



## Team Ranger Bob (Jul 13, 2004)

*artys only*

Who told you that and where?

Ranger Bob


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

laguna but no please no more rod wars!!!!!!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

You basically have 3 choices, start to finish rod blank/manufacturers, rod component assemblers and private label re-sellers, pick your poison, most of your favorites fall in to the last 2 categories.

Falcon, G. Loomis, and St Croix to name a few, make their own blanks and ship out an in-house completed rod.
Shikari and lamiglass blanks are used by alot of assemblers, they are also quality products.

Re-sellers are a dime a dozen, any asian company will private label you a box of rods with your name on it. The question is, did they specify quality components.

Then you get to guides and reel seats. Mainly Fuji or Pacific Bay ,Aftco, Stewart or the asian knockoffs.
Fuji has been far superior inshore, aftco for rollers. They are always stamped ony any larger guide.

Reel seats, best quality, same,fuji..............aftco for offshore.

A more important question is who builds your blanks and your guides, than, can it last a lifetime.

as said above, if a rod is gonna fail due to mfg. defects it's usually in the first few trips, after that, usually owner error..................


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

Shikari is no more.............


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

folks, these monster threads of "which is better, A vs. B?" are a thing of the past. Absolutely no one reads 136 posts, before commenting. Count on them being closed or your posting priveliges being revoked. Starting another thread complaining about one being closed on the same subject will find you being relegated to a very special place.


----------

